# 30g in the living room.



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

January 2012 :

Thanks to rubadub for the extra java moss, the swords and the polysperma in here !

Still not sure to do with the extra bunch of java moss that is just sitting in the front corner right now.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Why not use the extra java moss and attach it to the spare clay pots? Or try making a java moss wall?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm open to all ideas. I thought about using the pots, wasn't sure how to do it.

How would I make a wall ?? That sounds interesting.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Most of the walls I have seen (never done myself however) are peices of mesh that you put the java inbetween and it always it to grow throughout... Adds nice backdrop for the scape for sure.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

yea u can buy the mesh at home depot
all u really do is sandwich the moss between 2 peices and use suction cups to hole it against the glass (u can buy the airline suction cups at big als for like 3 bux)

anyway if u need more moss for it i still have a bunch lol


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

More I see your tank picture....dude I am seeing a moss wall totally in the background.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good start


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

rubadub said:


> *yea u can buy the mesh at home depot*
> all u really do is sandwich the moss between 2 peices and use suction cups to hole it against the glass (u can buy the airline suction cups at big als for like 3 bux)
> 
> anyway if u need more moss for it i still have a bunch lol


 Is that a stainless steel mesh? if so can you tell me where in home depot it`s stocked, i`m trying to find some locally.

Good start, personally i would switch the back ground to a solid color (my preference is black) all the picture of plants is too busy & distracting from the plants in the tank, just my personal take.
Regards


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

*Java wall?*



FishHobby said:


> Why not use the extra java moss and attach it to the spare clay pots? Or try making a java moss wall?


Hey just wondering if you could do that. Also is that done with java fern or moss? Could it be done with another easy plants?

Also tank is looking nice, good job


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Is that a stainless steel mesh? if so can you tell me where in home depot it`s stocked, i`m trying to find some locally.


I've seen a little bit of it in near the construction fencing/plastic wrap section - the selection here was admittley poor and looks like they weren't ordering any more like they've done with so much of the store. Almost all of home depot's staff looked at me like I had a third arm sticking out of my head when I asked about it.

The rona had a much better selection - better prices too, although slightly dusty it was in the indoor lumber yard.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee lovely! I miss having guppies..


----------

